# PB Black Crappie



## gmoney (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was out trolling for walleye a couple of weeks ago and managed to catch this beauty of a crappie! Measured up at 15 1/8", a new personal best and a master angler for the province of Manitoba! I didn't know that crappie got this big up here. See the pic below


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2011)

Slab-a roo-roo-doo


----------



## Wld Fowl (Oct 3, 2011)

=D> =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 10, 2011)

nice slabs indeed.
=D>


----------



## Smokey496 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Eats!


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 20, 2011)

nice soft mouths =D>


----------



## gmoney (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get out fishing again but it may not be til December when ice fishing starts up


----------



## Jethroe (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a pic of a slab up ther guess you deleted it. 
here it is again.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Jethroe,
I did not delete your picture. I will check the logs to see is a moderator did. I see no reason why they would though and no members can delete other members posts. I will PM you if i find anything in the logs.

Jim


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> Hi Jethroe,
> I did not delete your picture. I will check the logs to see is a moderator did. I see no reason why they would though and no members can delete other members posts. I will PM you if i find anything in the logs.
> 
> Jim



Agreed. I know I haven't deleted anything. Everyone's been good for some time now. :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice fish.........


----------



## shamoo (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful Fish


----------



## JBooth (Nov 16, 2011)

Dang! That's a nice one. I used to catch them the same way (trolling) down here to. Nice Catch!


----------



## countryboy210 (Nov 16, 2011)

=D> Great Catch !


----------

